# Coyotes and Deer



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just out of curiousity. What areas in northern and central utah do you think have the biggest problem with coyote's reducing the already stressed deer herds? I've got a couple spots that I can reliably find dogs that are feeding on jackrabbits etc, but I got to thinking that if I'm going to go calling coyotes maybe I should concentrate on areas that would benefit from it the most. (i'd probably get a lot less crap from the mrs. this way as well) Any suggestions?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Head for the mountains. You don't even have to call the coyotes, they will be nipping at the deer legs and harrassing them. Everyones seen them do it. Nasty little buggers. They just follow the deer around and eat them so fast we will probably not have a deer herd this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There was one just the other day watching the deer right off of Victory Rd just up from the Capitol.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That was a wolf.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Mexican Grey Wolf to be exact! (ha!)

I'm surprised how many coyotes I've seen up farmington canyon and above bountiful this year


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I found a dead yearling Friday that was taken down by yotes. Not much left today....just enough for the birds.

Central region at a low elevation.

sawsman


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

On my way to park city to snowboard on saturday i saw about 30 deer and 5 moose. the way back we seen about 15 deer and 2 moose. could of been the same ones but still. On the way back we also saw and deer and a coyote looking right at each other. Wish i could of pulled over and popped the thing


----------

